# Jr & Buddy Bear



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

They both went to the vet today. I wasn't planning on it but Jr stared shaking his head yesterday and me/mom have been concerned about Buddy Bear's weight. 

Jr had the same thing from last time and the vet didn't do the ear swab test. They did give me a bigger bottle of the ear wash which I'm happy for. Apparently if Jr has the same symptoms and checks his ear, he's okay with giving me the bottle. Which saves me money. Also the vet said he was perfect in weight (14 pounds) He said he just looks "chunky" because he is muscular. And he also had me put him back on Benadryl and his skin and coat supplement. 

With Buddy Bear it wasn't a "clear" answer, which was a bit frustrating. My 1st option was to do a blood test ($190) or to deworm plus puppy food and increase his kibble. I chose the dewormer and puppy food route. As I can't afford the $190 blood test at the moment. He said it might start to get him to gain weight. If not my only option would be to do blood work. 
I will call the Humane Society (usually cheaper) to see if there blood work is cheaper. Part of me feels a bit "bad" as I didn't do the blood work. But I'm really hoping that the puppy food/dewormer will help him increase in weight. He recommended Hills or Royal Canin but said any puppy food would do. I looked for a bag with the most calories and it ended up being Wellness Puppy, at PetSmart and I also was in a hurry there might have been another bag with a bigger calorie per bag. So he's now eating a cup and a third of kibble instead of 2/3 a day. He's weighing 4.11 pounds and he did say he was too thin. This is the lowest Buddy Bear has ever been since I've had him. Also Buddy Bear is acting completely normal/being himself and still has his normal appetite. So they really didn't have much to go off of I assume which is why they couldn't give a "clear" answer.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, what is Buddy Bear's top weight? When? I have a 4 pound dog, and she only eats 1/4th of a cup! I guess every dog has different metabolic needs! Mine is very inactive though. good luck!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Close to 6 pounds. 5. something I don't remember exactly. But you can literally see every single bone on his bone almost as in "emaciated" 
Buddy Bear isn't very active but he does go outside and barks and does get a bit of exercise. He is more like on the "lazy/very light activity"
For dinner I took out a tablespoon from the 2/3 I feel like its a but much. He is eating fine/ acting fine but I just really wanted to take out a Tablespoon and I think I will do the same tomorrow maybe 2. 
I wont give him any treats until he gets off the puppy food just cause I feel its too much. He's literally getting the same as my 11 and 14 pound dogs. Which I do understand he might have a high metabolic rate but I'm not too comfortable the amount I'm giving him. But I also don't want to go against what the vet said because I want to give it a try.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, I give the kibble my dogs are eating as a 'treat'. You might do the same? Are you feeding him several times a day? That may help the weight. 
My almost 11 pound dog eats the same as my 4 pound dog, and she's still quite heavy! The vet says there isn't any more I can do about her weight, 'cause of the phenobarbital she has to take.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I actually don't give them their kibble as a "treat" 
I feed him 2 times a day. But today and tomorrow I will feed him 3 times a day only because yesterday I gave his dewormer around noon and I don't want to switch the time of the dewormer. 
He feels "heavy" now but he usually always feels like that after he eat. I'm also slowly switching him to the puppy food. 
He hasn't skipped a meal, had diarrhea or vomit. So I think he's at least doing okay with what I'm giving him and the amount


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I called the humane society vet clinic 
Apparently their price is $48 Appointments only but it makes sense as their much cheaper 
If Buddy Bear doesn't gain weight I will take him there. 
As much as I love the vet I have now I just can't do the $190 
Hopefully they won't be too upset as I still will use them as their only 5 minutes away from where I live and accept walkins.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

The humane society that I use for rabies etc vaccinations give me a copy of what they have done. I bring that to my vet. I would ask for a copy of the blood results 'for my records' and see what they say. I would think your vet would understand. My vet is not eager to refer any one to the humane society, but I asked around and called them. They are also app'ts only.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

If I were to get the test at the humane society clinic I will get him "diagnosed" there as well. 
I'm not sure if my regular vet would even accept a blood work from a different place. 
Even if they did I'd have to pay another exam fee for the regular vet. Which to be honest is still cheaper and I think I would trust him a bit more than the cheaper place. But I need to have an open mind. 
Buddy Bear is feeling "heavy" but I'm hoping he'll keep his weight. As he usually loses it.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

That's too bad. Blood work is usually not that different from place to place. I would explain to my vet that I just couldn't afford the $190 now and the humane society offered the blood test at a much reduced price. My humane society doesn't do chronic care for animals I don't think. Someting that I can call about!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I think the Humane Society does here. 

This is when I feel like giving up  
Sunshine yesterday during the day started puking. 
She puked once at night. 
This morning she puked the rice she ate. 
She's puking the food right back up
She isn't digesting it. 
We made a quick choice to take her to the vet. The vet wasn't there today. So they couldn't do anything for her. I tried 3 other places, 2 were closed and 1 wouldn't take her in until after 2 which I couldn't do that. 
So I brought her back home. 
I gave her a bit of chicken broth and some boiled chicken. 
The vet will supposedly be in tomorrow (where we usually go) Hoping we can take her tomorrow. 
If not we have to wait till Saturday (hopefully vet will be there as he won't be there on Friday) cause of are schedules  
I know she will puke every thing I give her but I'm going to still try to feed her chicken, rice and broth. And just try to manage her puking throughout the day. 
Grrr this is what I dislike about having dogs.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, STOP giving sunshine ANY solid food. Give only some broth for at least a day. If she vomits the broth, try with holding anything for 4-6 hours to rest the tummy. Hopefully the vet won't find anything serious.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Surprisingly she all of a sudden keeping food down now (chicken/rice) 
I will watch her. But I think she might be okay which is weird.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh that's great. I'd keep her on the chicken & rice for a day more or two, just to make sure she is over her vomiting.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

She vomited this morning. 
Went to the vet. 
They gave her anti nausea pills (to take home and give as needed) 
She needs to be fed every hour no more than a tablespoon. 
Vet said if that doesn't help she will need blood work 
He said he highly doubts she has it but she can have an infected uterus since she isn't spayed. But he said he doesn't think so but he said he had to tell me since it's a possibility.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, Is there a reason why she is not spayed? Infection in the uterus is a very serious thing. Uusally comes on after a 'heat period'. I just wouldn't risk breast cancer and uterine problems in one of my female dogs. JMO


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Nope there is no legitimate reason on why. I just never spayed her. 
He said about 3 to 4 weeks after but she hasn't been in heat for a while so that's why he doesn't think it's that


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sunshine vomited last night. She is acting fine and ate her breakfast this morning. No vomit so far but last time she was vomiting without pattern. 
He told me half a tablet unless she vomits again I could give her another half. He told me this info last time. 
I'm wondering if she vomits again can I give her the anti nausea pills the vet gave her last time and follow the same instructions?
Assuming all she has is vomiting and nothing else.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, If Sunshine is NOT vomiting any more, then I wouldn't give her anything. If she starts up again, then yes I'd give her the anti nausea pills.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

It's almost been 24hours and no vomit.
All seems good for now thankfully.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

That's wonderful! Have a good weekend!


----------

